
Bees Added to U.S. Endangered Species List for First Time - caio1982
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/10/03/496402620/bee-species-added-to-u-s-endangered-species-list-for-1st-time
======
caio1982
As a software engineer watching bees is pretty fascinating. FWIW right now I
am studying to have my own meloponine [1] hive at the backyard, to help with
local pollination. I believe there are some decent softwares for bee hives and
apiaries management out there so we can help a bit regarding their endangered
status, hopefully.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stingless_bee](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stingless_bee)

